# Logitech X540 Is Discontinued from India :-(



## suyash_123 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello all,

I dicided Now to Buy Logiect X540 spekers this Week and they said It will be waiting for 10 days.

I start waiting and Now I get a call That It has Been Discontinued......

Man I want It Badly


Please Can U Suggest me any place i can buy it or just order it.

My vendor say there is NO Peice in complete india.

Please guys Help Me and If U got any place where u get This Spk . Please give That Number to ..


If Not Possible Is There anyOther Good alternative to This speaker  (I want 5.1 Only not 2.1)


----------



## PraKs (Aug 4, 2010)

Its widely available in Market. Check Ebay too


----------



## dissel (Aug 4, 2010)

It's a sad news if it is true....


----------



## suyash_123 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ya Guys. 
I went to a Logitech dealer In Pune. I order a Logitech x540 speaker. 
Ha said that it is out of stock and will be shipping soon from Singapore as Logitech/Rashi Peripharal's HQ is In singapore .

He Made a order thr, but There response was That This Product is discontinued in India 

Thus all the available X540 are the last one.
And No New Shipping of this product will be thr


All this X540 available in Internet will be available untill stock remains and Then Finish...


I Order from ITdepot.com
Theitdepot - Logitech X540 5.1 Speaker


I order My Logi , will be coming in 3-4 days from chennai.......

if U want . Pick up as soon as Possible 

this Product is ending up


----------



## ramandeepsingh (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes! Logitech X540 is discontinued from India.
Choose from another models & brands.
If you want this model, You can try buying it from online shoping websites like Ebay.


----------



## suyash_123 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hurray !!!
I got My Logitech 540 Speaker system today.....

I bought it from It depot
It rocks man


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 9, 2010)

^ congrats


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 9, 2010)

suyash_123 said:


> Hurray !!!
> I got My Logitech 540 Speaker system today.....
> 
> I bought it from It depot
> It rocks man



hey hows the matrix mode on that? Is it of any use ?


----------



## PraKs (Aug 9, 2010)

@suyash_123

Are you able to connect iPOD ? Does it have one 3.5 mm connector ?


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2010)

This is seriously a bad news.


----------



## suyash_123 (Sep 3, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> hey hows the matrix mode on that? Is it of any use ?


Hey That is A tediuos Question and i m working On It ...

I Come to conclusion that .

Matrix Mode: Gr8 for Mp3 , not for Movie (esp 5.1 enable Movies)
Normal Mode : Gr8 for home theater , 5.1 Enable Movies 

Description:

When I Enable Matrix Mode On, then I Hear sound from all speaker , the rear spk has same sound that appears from front speaker but with less intensity as compared to Front spk.

For MP3 Its Gr8!!!! (ado) as I fell I am sitting In theater listening songs Before Movie starts*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon12.gif

But Problem arises When I Play a 5.1 Enable Movie (Bourne Identity: 720p full hd 5.1 enable dvd) 
When I Make Matrix Mode enable , all spks are Load enough but as same sound Come From All spks, I cant enjoy the 5.1.

also the sound from center spk is OFF. No Dialogues in movie *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon8.gif

But when I disable Matrix Mode 

5.1 enable Movie runs as They are made , I can hear separation of sound from each Spk....
I heard Voices / dialogues from center spk too.

but Mp3 sound is Coming only from 2 spk acting as 2.1 

I M confused man !!!!  but enjoyed My 5.1 A Lot!!!!! *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif

---------- Post added at 06:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 AM ----------




PraKs said:


> @suyash_123
> 
> Are you able to connect iPOD ? Does it have one 3.5 mm connector ?




@PraKs

Ya they have Given Me 3.5mm Connector to multi channel sound converter , but lenght of that connector is too small..... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon8.gif


this is How it looks 
*www.traderscity.com/board/userpix27/14288-3-5mm-audio-stereo-jack-2-rca-adapter-1.jpg


----------



## PraKs (Sep 3, 2010)

@suyash_123

Thanks for info.

Well got your point. I guess you are playing those Rips from internet. They are encoded from BR.

540 will not be able to play it coz it does not have any decoder inside. so it will play mp3 good & convert using that matrix mode, which is nothing but virtual sound.

540 can not play BR Rips coz for that you need encoder which only HT can do.


----------



## suyash_123 (Sep 7, 2010)

PraKs said:


> @suyash_123
> 
> Thanks for info.
> 
> ...



hey man I can't Understand U!!! 

What is HT?


----------



## PraKs (Sep 7, 2010)

Home theater


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2010)

I think this set is replaced by Z-506. Surround Sound Speakers Z506


----------



## suyash_123 (Sep 17, 2010)

desiibond said:


> I think this set is replaced by Z-506. Surround Sound Speakers Z506



I Didn't like This " Surround Sound Speakers Z506" coz
1. Ugly Look
2. Bass Controller at back Of The Sub-Woofer.
3. no Wired/wireless remote for Volume control.
4. Volume control Is speaker system (problem arises when 5.1 is place away from the computer table and hand cannot reach there)
5. NO matrix button.
6. No FDD technology.


Just a Stupid 5.1 for the people wanting 5.1 to show OFF.

I Love MY Logitech X540.

and Like to heard my Neighbor shouting at Me Due to BASS!!!!


----------



## dissel (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank God.....I didn't sold my X-540 when a situation occurred.

Any news about discontinuing Z-5500 and replace with improved one ?




			
				suyash_123 said:
			
		

> 1. Ugly Look
> 4. Volume control Is speaker system (problem arises when 5.1 is place away from the computer table and hand cannot reach there)
> 6. No FDD technology.



I think volume control speaker must sit in the computer table. In Looks it definitely ugly.
506 lacks of FDD (though Center spkr have it) it have now dedicated Twitter...Right ?

I think wall mounting was gone and total RMS power is up + there is a bass whole in every speaker.

Satellites: 48 watts RMS (2 x 8 W front, 16 W center, 2 x 8 W rear)
Subwoofer: 27 watts RMS

X-540 :- 14 watt center/7.2 watt Front-Rear/25 watt woofer


----------



## suyash_123 (Sep 20, 2010)

dissel said:


> Thank God.....I didn't sold my X-540 when a situation occurred.
> 
> Any news about discontinuing Z-5500 and replace with improved one ?
> 
> ...



Increase In wattage by 2 Watt gives Negligible Difference...
I Think Logitech is planning to Launch Some More X series may be  X650 , upgrade of X540

but defiantly 560 is Nowhere near X540


----------



## jenimukanna (Jun 11, 2012)

*Logitech X540 Is available in India*

*Hi everyone i'm new to thinkdigit i have seen all the suggestion and post in this site i like to get  help in finding 5.1 speakers for my p.c  after long search i came to know only logitech z506 and creative t6100,6160 is available i like to buy logitech x540 but its currently unavailable and altec lansing fx5051 thats also the same result out of stock  .my budget as around 6500 please help  *


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 12, 2012)

@6.5K, for 5.1 Setup, you should look into 
Logitech Z506 @5K

P.S. You should have starte a new thread instead of bumping into an ultra old thread.

P.S.S. Mention the use of the speaker.


----------

